# Looking to step up from Meguiars Microfibre Correction



## Kaz219 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I've had my meguiars microfibre correction kit for a few years now and along with the wax, I've managed to get some really decent results. I'd like to say I've achieved 85% correction on the cars I've used it on but the detailer within me wants more. It's a really effective and fast way of removing swirls and but I just want that bit more now so I can achieve better correction.

My current car is a 2009 Champ White Honda Civic Type R. I haven't tried to detail it yet but it's got a good pre wash, clay, etc. routine. However, I detailed my wife's old CTR with the microfibre kit and results attached. Turned out pretty well but about 85% correction.







I'd like advise on 2 stage polish and pads please.

From reading around on the forum, I was looking at the Meguiars 105/205 kit, the sonus range or even the Menzerna kit. I'll be using them with a my G220 DA. I'd like polish that works and doesn't go off too quick (with the microfibre kit, I find I have to keep spraying it with meguires final touch just to keep it from drying). Minimum dust would be great too.

And pads, I've been looking at meguiars own but then there's the lake country and shinemate seem really decently priced.

I'd like to get the paintwork spot on so I can apply a ceramic wax on top and keep the swirls at bay and paintwork looking as fresh as possible (I just don't have the time to spend every weekend detailing anymore!). Nanafliex si3d seems to be my top choice at the moment but I guess that's another minefield!

All opinions and feedback welcome!

Cheers 
Kaz

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

The megs M.f system is very hard to beat IMHO. 

I have heard good things about menzerna but I haven’t used them myself.


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

Wool pads maybe an option for you with the D300.


----------



## Kaz219 (Jul 17, 2008)

Ljh1991 said:


> The megs M.f system is very hard to beat IMHO.
> 
> I have heard good things about menzerna but I haven't used them myself.


Hi. Thanks for the reply. I'd just like that but better correction after using the correction compound. I've been reading into them and there are quite a few good review on them. Cheers

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaz219 (Jul 17, 2008)

GSVHammer said:


> Wool pads maybe an option for you with the D300.


Hi mate, that was a great watch. Those pads could definitely be an option but I guess I'll still need something with a lighter cut to get the kind of correction I'm after? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## BaileyA3 (Jun 14, 2015)

Kaz219 said:


> Hi mate, that was a great watch. Those pads could definitely be an option but I guess I'll still need something with a lighter cut to get the kind of correction I'm after? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


If you're looking to get that bit more out of your refining stage you can't got wrong with meguiars 205 on a soft foam finishing pad.


----------



## rlmccarty2000 (May 31, 2017)

My go to combination is Menzerma 400 followed by Menzerma 3500 on a Finishing pad. If you want to try to get that last bit of shine you can follow with Menzerma 3800, but only someone with excellent vision will be able to see an improvement. Probably for show cars only.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

On your paint I can strongly suggest Detailing kingdom 1.1 with the green quantum medium pad from chemical guys. It will remove the defects but finish down brilliant, but it's down to your own technique that will determine the finish you are left with.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

chongo said:


> On your paint I can strongly suggest Detailing kingdom 1.1 with the green quantum medium pad from chemical guys. It will remove the defects but finish down brilliant, but it's down to your own technique that will determine the finish you are left with.


Agree, this is my go to combo.


----------



## EG30 (Jul 8, 2017)

The Meg MF correction kit corrects quite well for what it is, sure there are many products out there that cuts more and cuts faster but on a car with soft paint such as your Hondas it's plenty good. If you had a VW/Audi it would be a different story.

From what I can see from your pics, there is nothing wrong with the overall correction of swirls but could do with further refinement to rid of the haze left behind.

All the products mentioned by others are great pollishes, any of those products would remove the haze easily with a polishing pad. If you wish to say stick with say Meg, its M205 on a polishing pad would knock down the haze easy and fast. A further light polishing stage on a clean polishing pad would bring the 85% closer to 95% with only little bit more effort.

You mentioned you wish to try out a ceramic wax, may be Carpro Essence is also a possiblity it would correct and fill the haze quickly and the product is a ceramic based AIO making it ready for coating afterwards or topped further with a ceramic based sealant afterwards such as Carpro reload.

Shinemate pads are great value for money and I use a lot of them, orange for polishing and blue for polishing with extra cut for your cars.


----------



## dg_pug106gti (Sep 26, 2006)

Are you just using the cutting microfiber pads?
Just recently they do an Extra cut pad which says offers up to an extra 20% cutting power. Think I am going to get a set of them.
Can't beat the Meguiars pads such good quality and will last for a long time if treated well and looked after.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

When I used the microfiber correction system all it needed was a refining polish to give the finish clarity. It worked really well.


----------



## Kaz219 (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Thank you for the replies, I managed to lock myself out of my DW account and the email address is was associated to but I'm back in now.

Reading back on the replies, I'm going to add an extra polishing stage after the microfibre stage. I'll look into the detailing kingdom/meguiars products recommended.

I'll leave the ceramic wax debate for another day as I've got a fair bit I want to do to my car over winter  I'll try and take pictures as a I go along and post them on here.

Thanks again
Kaz


----------

